

Another Reason to Use an Ad Blocker: Malvertising Has Tripled This Year - therealmarv
http://motherboard.vice.com/read/another-reason-to-use-an-ad-blocker-malvertising-has-tripled-this-year

======
therealmarv
anybody tried to surf the web on an Android device WITHOUT ad blocker? It's a
mess.

------
RexRollman
Disturbing article.

